# Tick Removal - Easy Method



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Trick...I hope I never have to use it, but I'll try to remember this one! Thanks!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, thank your sister - this is so easy and I would be able to do it anywhere.


----------



## mesuezee (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, maybe it's like unwinding the tick out of your dog. Maybe they burrow in clockwise  I hope I don't have to try it but I will if I have to!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it gets dizzy and falls over


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll try it on myself next time I take the mutt on a hike. The last 2 times out, I got a tick and my golden didn't.:banghead:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have heard of this, actually they showed me how to do the trick in Germany. It does work great!

Thanks Rob!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I could have used this last night.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob, thanks to you and your sister. You've done us all a great service by posting this. I can't imagine getting through the next seven or eight months without having to remove at least one tick.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I (thankfully!) have only ever had to remove two ticks from dogs. I was at home each time and prior to "spinning" them out, I saturated a cotton ball in alcohol and doused the tick with it. It seemed to loosten things up.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I usually just dab vaseline on them and they seem to back out, now I can make them dizzy before I suffocate them. HATE those things.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Just curious if this technique works on people too??

My husband and son are on their way home from the pediatrician as we speak because we found an embedded tick on him this morning and were not sure we got it completely out.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I just tried spinning and I am so upset that it didn't work. I hate ticks!


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

I was a tad dissapointed as well this morning. Ambers friend up the road came down for a visit as usual and her dad found a tick embedded on her back. She's a long haired terrier of some sort(i'm not up to date on types of terriers but she's a BIG terrier, probably about 30-35lbs) and with her long black and gray hair the spinning ended up sort of knotting up the hair with the tick smushed int he middle. I tried a few times and just couldn't seperate the hair from around the tick in order to spin it correctly without the hair. I am betting this works well if I could have been able to seperate the hair from the tick. I'm still going to try this on Amber the next time I come across a ticvk on her as I think I might have better luck since her hair does not seem to be nearly as close together as the terriers was. I'm still hopeful!! I actually have a tick removal tool(looks like a tiny "spork" that allows you to slide the V shaped end of the spork around the tick and it pulls it up and into the little spoon part of the spork thingy) that I keep on my keyring now. It's worked the best out of all the tools Im tried as alot of them grasp the tick and if it's already enlarged it can squeeze what is inside the tick into the wound or the dog through its mouthpeice and help transmit any diseases it might have.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I (thankfully!) have only ever had to remove two ticks from dogs. I was at home each time and prior to "spinning" them out, I saturated a cotton ball in alcohol and doused the tick with it. It seemed to loosten things up.


This may not be the best idea as it can cause the tick to release toxins into the dog. The massage does work and I actually witnessed it a few weeks back on Zoe.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

bwoz said:


> Thanks for the tip. I usually just dab vaseline on them and they seem to back out, now I can make them dizzy before I suffocate them. HATE those things.


Also NOT a good idea for the same reason as above!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Something new. I have heard they work.  Ordered mine from Petco,
with shipping, less than $5.00


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks to whoever made this a sticky. I copied it into My Documents, but that's not exactly foolproof ...


----------



## jonesyboy (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. Unfortunately around here the ticks are out with a vengeance. We found 3 on Jonesy tonite (2 embeded and 1 crawling) - and I had just put Frontline Plus on him a week ago after my mother had found 4 on him when he stayed with her for a few days. 

I'll definately be trying this next time.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah! It works! My wife took Amber Dad's advice and got the hair out of the way. About 20 seconds of circling and the wood tick let go and was walking around. Great tip!


----------



## nuggetld31 (Apr 25, 2009)

That is great to know. For our pets and us!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## alanckaye (Feb 7, 2009)

that's pretty cool. Karma had her first tick a few days ago and it was on her lower eye lid. I remembered this trick but no way to circle the tick so I used my old tried and true method. I have a (sp) hemostat (like tweezers but for surgery and they lock into place when squeezed) I grab the end of the tick and pull before it has a chance to grab on tight. This has worked every time without leaving the head still attached but it is a bit painful to the dog. Karma jumped when I did it but no more bug in the eye.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I tried this on Charlie on Saturday and i could not believe how easy the tick came off all intact.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Just read this again to refresh my memory. Again, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I tried it but it didn't work - Griff had one on his erm... wink - trying to get a tick off that way -- well... he thought I was his new best friend! :doh:
I can't believe he didn't pull it off himself being it was in that particular place!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

:--big_grin:hahahaha LOL


----------

